# Angeln Schützen



## NaabMäx (16. Dezember 2017)

Habe gestern etwas gehört,
Die Falknerei existiert ca. seit 4000 Jahren geniest den Status "Immaterielles Weltkulturerbe".

https://www.falknerverband.de/aktuelles/weltkulturerbe-falknerei/


Die Fliegenfischerei wird erstmals im Jahr ~170 n.Chr. erwähnt.
Die Ursprünge der Angelhaken reichen ca. 42.000 Jahre zurück.

Da frag ich mich.......


----------



## Minimax (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Habe gestern etwas gehört,
> Die Falknerei existiert ca. seit 4000 Jahren geniest den Status "Immaterielles Weltkulturerbe".
> 
> 
> Da frag ich mich.......




 ...genau das hier:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322489&highlight=kultur

 Sehr interessantes Thema!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

Danke - wollt ich grad reinlinken, warst schneller!!


----------



## Grünknochen (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

Art 1 Abs.4 BayFiG:

Eine nachhaltige Fischerei liegt im öffentlichen Interesse und ist  als ein wesentliches, die bayerische Kulturlandschaft mitprägendes  *Kulturgut* zu erhalten und zu fördern.


----------



## NaabMäx (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

Wann wurde der Artikel erlassen?

Ist dann das für die Ausübung gültig, was zum Zeitpunkt des Erlasses des Artikels gegolten hat?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

Für welche Ausübung?
Damit stellt das Land Bayern nur fest, dass die NACHHALTIGE Fischerei (ist ja nicht mal sicher, ob da Angeln explizit auch mit gemeint ist) in deren Augen Kulturgut sei.

Hat null praktische, positive Auswirkung oder Konsequenz für Angler oder Angeln, wie man z. B. am bescheuerten Abknüppelparagraph der AVBayFiG (11) sieht..

Reines Politik(er)-Wortgeklingel im Startparagraphen ohne jede reale inhaltliche Substanz, das zudem Nachhaltigkeit voraussetzt (also dann wohl nicht für geschlossene Gewässer gilt, da dort Hege (nachhaltig) explizit ausgeschlossen wird gleicher Paragraph, Absatz 2)) und nicht grundsätzlich alle Arten der Fischerei oder gar des Angeln meint. ..


----------



## kati48268 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

Richtig, das ist nicht viel mehr als Gefasel.
Der Threadersteller denkt wohl eher an eine off. Anerkennung des Angelns als Kulturgut.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kulturgut
Eine solche wäre sicherlich in mehrerer Hinsicht seeehr hilfreich; 
nähme denjenigen, die das Angeln verbieten wollen, ein gutes Stück Wind aus den Segeln, 
kann bei einer juristischen Diskussion um den vernünftigen Grund nach TierSchG nach vorn bringen,
Gelder aus öff. Haushalten wären leichter zu bekommen,
...

Darum müsste sich aber jemand kümmern.
Mit sehr langem Atem, sehr viel Türklinken putzen,... also das, was man unter Lobbyarbeit versteht.
Und schon landen wir wieder beim Abkotz-Thema.
Es gibt Baustellen noch und nöcher für uns Angler, wir löhnen dafür, dass diese angegangen werden, aber es passiert nix, allenfalls werden neue Gräben aufgerissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

leider richtig, kati


----------



## zokker (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ... also das, was man unter Lobbyarbeit versteht. ...



und weil wie keine lukrativen Posten anbieten könne, z.B. in Aufsichtsräten, haben Angler nun mal keine Lobby ... werden wir auch nie haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

Auch Greenpeace, BUND, PETA, NABU und Konsorten bieten keine Aufsichtsratsposten und erreichen dennoch etwas - leider halt gegen Angler, Menschen und Natur, aber natürlich für ihre Spendenfirmen..

Gute Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit braucht keine "Bestechung" durch Posten (auch wenn es sicher nicht schaden würde)...

Im genannten Artikel oben (Ist Angeln Kultur?) ist ja die Grundlage die Anerkennung/Einstufung der  Falknerei in Deutschland als "erhaltenswertes, immateriellen Kulturgut"  

Also sorry, aber welche Aufsichtsratsposten vergeben Falkner??

Leider hat kati schon recht, solche Dinge scheitern am sicher nicht nur in meinen Augen inkompetenten und dilettantischen DAFV.


----------



## Grünknochen (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

Absolut neben der Spur.
Weder das Angeln als solches, wie auch die Jagd als solche sind immaterielle Kulturgüter im Sinne der vorgegebenen Kriterien.
Selbstverständlich sind sie - wie das Wandern, Bergsteigen, Fahrradfahren etc. - Bestandteil unserer Kultur. Sie aber besonders zu schützen, ist schlicht und ergreifend abwegig. Bei der Vielzahl der organisiert ausgeübten Freizeittätigkeiten käme der Gesetzgeber aus dem schützen gar nicht mehr raus. Art. 2 Abs.1 GG (ggfs. Art 14 GG) reicht insoweit vollständig aus. Das ''Klinkenputzen'' hätte also lediglich zur Folge, dass die Klinken sauber sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

Sorry - wenns Falknerei schafft, hats Angeln zweimal verdient. 

Und wer das Angeln, aus einer Tradition der Fischerei auch im Freizeitbereich, die seit der Bronzezeit belegt ist, gleichsetzt mit Freizeittägigkeiten wie "Wandern, Bergsteigen und Radfahren", hat keine Ahnung von Tradition und Kultur des Angelns, auch im Wandel von der reinen Nahrungsbeschaffung zur sinnvollen Freizeitbetätigung.

Und das war nur das praktische Angeln - kommt dazu noch die organisierte Sport- und Angelfischerei mit Bewirtschaftung etc. dazu, da wirds vollends lächerlich, das mit Radfahren und Wandern vergleichen zu wollen..

Solche Argumente erwarte ich eher aus Reihen von NABU, PETA und Politik, nicht von Anglern..


----------



## kati48268 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

Auch einige Wirtschaftsverbände vergeben keine Pöstchen oder haben erst gar nicht die Kohle um an Schmiergeld denken zu können.

Ich erinnere immer gern an den Vertreter der Schnittblumenhändler, der ganz allein die Türklinken sämtlicher Abgeordneter putzt und putzt und putzt ... - und die Heraufsetzung des MwSt.-Satzes für Schnittblumen verhinderte; ein Wahnsinsserfolg für die Branche!

Lobbyismus ist halt Arbeit, normales Handwerk, da muss man ackern ...& und es wollen & können.

Im DAFV gibt es gar keinen Posten dafür, weder haupt- noch ehrenamtlich. 
Angedacht war damals, dass wenn man sich eine Politikerin holt, das_ 'quasi von selbst läuft, weil sie die Kontakte ja mitbringt'_. 

Am Arsxh! #d
So läuft das eben nicht. Zumindest nicht mit dieser Person aus dieser Partei.
Dafür haben wir für jeden erdenklichen Mist einen Zuständigen + eine Truppe von Angestelten, bei denen man sich nur fragen kann, was zur Hölle die wohl den ganzen Tag machen.


Angeln als Kulturgut anerkennen lassen... #6
haben wir hier schon öfter angeregt. 
Das wäre ein recht langfristiges Ziel, aber trotzdem sollte/müsste das angegangen werden.
Nur mit dem DAFV wird das nix, das können wir vergessen.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> wie das Wandern, Bergsteigen, Fahrradfahren etc. -


Nein.
Das sind wirklich reine Freizeitaktivitäten, waren auch nie etwas anders.

Beim Fisch- & Meeresfrüchteverzehr, etwas nicht selbstverständliches für die ersten grad von den Bäumen gestiegenen Affen, wurde erst der Grundstein gelegt für die Entwicklung des menschlichen Gehirns.

Zitat aus Artikel: Hecht mit Hirn? über intelligenz bei Fischen
"...der Anthropologe Ian Tattersall belegte, dass unsere menschliche Intelligenz  ein großes Gehirn voraussetzt und sagt, _„die Tatsache, dass wir überhaupt ein  großes Gehirn haben, ist ein Zufall. Und zwar ein fischiger.“_  Es entstand  durch DHA-reiche Ernährung. Diese essentielle Fettsäure -  die das menschliche  Gehirn zur normalen Entwicklung benötigt - ist  hauptsächlich in Fischen und  Schalentieren zu finden."

Die Möglichkeit an reinen Freizeitaktivitäten vorbei zu ziehen, ist argumentativ sicherlich gegeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

Das Schlimmste wäre, wenn Leute die so über Angeln denken, dass es gleich wie Wandern und Radfahren sei, andere für Vorträge und Bücher evtl. in für Angler wirklich wichtigen Dingen wie  C+R "beraten" würden..

Das wäre dann auch ne Art "Kultur", durch die das Angeln dann aber eben nicht dem ihm zustehenden Ruf hat - aber nicht meine....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

jepp, so ist das leider - mit der Dilettantentruppe kannste froh sein, wenn Angeln nicht noch als gefährlich eingestuft wird..


kati48268 schrieb:


> Lobbyismus ist halt Arbeit, normales Handwerk, da muss man ackern ...& und es wollen & können.
> 
> Im DAFV gibt es gar keinen Posten dafür, weder haupt- noch ehrenamtlich.
> Angedacht war damals, dass wenn man sich eine Politikerin holt, das_ 'quasi von selbst läuft, weil sie die Kontakte ja mitbringt'_.
> ...


----------



## zokker (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ... Lobbyismus ist halt Arbeit, normales Handwerk, da muss man ackern ...& und es wollen & können. ...



Kranke Gesellschaft. Ein Schlag ins Gesicht eines jeden Arbeiters, Handwerkers, Krankenschwester usw, die für die Gesellschaft wichtige Tätigkeiten ausführen, aber die haben ja sowieso das niedrigste Ansehen in der Bevölkerung.

Tschuldigung für OT ... Musste ich aber mal los werden ...


----------



## kati48268 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

Nee Zocker, 
man verbindet Lobbyismus ja immer schnell mit windigen Heuschrecken, 
die irgendetwas auf grauen Wegen für Pharma-, Waffen-, Versicherungs-, sonst welche Konzerne in der Art,
durchboxen, eigene Leute in Ministerien platzieren, Politikern wiederum Pöstchen zuschachern, ...undundund.
Ja, das gibt es natürlich alles. Und schlimmeres.

Aber unter Lobbyismus fasst man ja jede Art von Interessenvertretung.
Der Paritätische Wohlfahrtsverband beispielsweise (Ulrich Schneider ist das Gesicht dazu, welches man oft im TV sieht), also die, die sich für die Schwächsten in der Gesellschaft einsetzen, ist ein ganz klassischer Lobby-Verband.

Nicht nur Verbände/Vereine machen solche Arbeit, auch Einzelpersonen, Kirchen, sonstige Organisationen, Profis,...
Lobbyismus ist legal & durch das Grundgesetz geschützt.

Jeder Angelvereinvorstand, der sich mit lokalen Abgeordneten trifft _(was jeder Verein machen sollte!)_, , um gute Bedingungen für seine Mitglieder zu erwirken oder zu erhalten, 
oder der Artikel in der lokalen Presse platziert, um den Verein zu fördern,
betreibt letztendlich Lobbyismus.

Das ist eine spannende Tätigkeit, mit der man auch viel Positives erreichen kann; es kommt halt immer auf den Blickwinkel an. 
Ich arbeite selbst hauptberuflich bei einem gemeinnützigen Verein und Lobbyarbeit ist ein Teil meines Jobs.


Auch der DAFV ist ein Lobbyverband!
_Sie tun nur nix.
Sie wollen es auch gar nicht.
Und vom 'können' müssen wir nicht reden._


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Auch der DAFV ist ein Lobbyverband!
> _Sie tun nur nix.
> Sie wollen es auch gar nicht.
> Und vom 'können' müssen wir nicht reden._


Für Naturschutz laut Satzung, wie ja auch Frau Dr. immer betont.......
Für Angler und Angeln jedenfalls aber definitiv nicht, da haben sie noch nie lobbymäßig was gemacht, geschweige denn erreicht..


----------



## zokker (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...Das ist eine spannende Tätigkeit, mit der man auch viel Positives erreichen kann; es kommt halt immer auf den Blickwinkel an.
> ...



Und wenn alle Lobbyisten ab morgen zu hause bleiben und nicht mehr ackern, würde das kein Mensch merken.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

Aber auch die von dir angeführte Krankenschwester braucht jemanden, der sich für ihren Berufsstand einsetzt. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für Naturschutz laut Satzung,


Ja.
Aber auch das können sie gar nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja.
> Aber auch das können sie gar nicht!


stimmt - aber ich weiss eh nicht, WAS die können sollen??


----------



## zokker (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

Deswegen schrieb ich ja "alle". 

Ach lassen wir das.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

Ich nehme stark an, dass es eine sehr langwierige Geschichte ist, so etwas anzugehen, gar durch zu bekommen.

Aber der VDSF wurde 1946 gegründet. Im Laufe der Jahrzehnte, spätestens als sich abzeichnete, dass die Angelei immer mehr unter Beschuss kommt, hätte ein gewiefter Verbandit auf diese Idee kommen ...müssen.
Dieselbe Verantwortung trägt der Rechtsnachfolger DAFV.
_(Blöd nur, dass man selbst die Angelei unter Beschuss nahm und noch immer nimmt.)

_Vielleicht finden sich ja noch andere Organisationen, die man dafür erwärmen könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich nehme stark an, dass es eine sehr langwierige Geschichte ist, so etwas anzugehen, gar durch zu bekommen.


Logo, und?

Falkner habens geschafft.
Stierkämpfer habens geschafft..
Avanti!!

Und was es da bei uns alles gibt in Deutschland - wow:
http://www.unesco.de/kultur/immater...rzeichnis/register-guter-praxisbeispiele.html
u. a.:
Manufakturelle Schmuckgestaltung

Bewahrung und Förderung von Kultur, Vielfalt und Qualität regionaler Spezialitäten in Oberfranken

Erforschung und Dokumentation von Flur- und Hausnamen in Bayern

etc.

etc....


----------



## PAFischer (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry - wenns Falknerei schafft, hats Angeln zweimal verdient.



Das Problem beim Angeln wird sein, dass es anders als die Falknerei einem stetigen Wandel unterzogen ist.
Während die Falknerei im Grunde seit Anbeginn unverändert ist, hat man in der Angelei doch stetig neues (Angelarten, Gerätschaften, technischen Fortschritt). Dadurch ist es wahrscheinlich eher unmöglich DAS Angeln als "Kulturerbe" zu klassifizieren.

Schützenswert ist es aber allemal und das durchzusetzen wäre eigentlich Aufgabe des..... Ihr seht solange wir einen so unfähigen Verband haben, wird das eher schwierig


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

Im Wandel seh ich nicht das Problem.

Die Falknerei hat sich da auch gewandelt von den reinen Lustjagd der Adligen bis hin heute zu Einsätzen auf Flughäfen oder um Tauben etc. in Städten zu vergrämen.

Das ist nicht anders als beim Angeln


----------



## kati48268 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*

Dieser Wandel lässt sich sogar argumentativ nutzen, 
_'uraltes Kuklturgut wird in die moderne Welt implementiert & genutzt, bleibt somit erhalten... blablabla'_.
Wie so vieles, ist auch das eine Sache des Verkaufens.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln Schützen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Im Wandel seh ich nicht das Problem.
> 
> Die Falknerei hat sich da auch gewandelt von den reinen Lustjagd der Adligen bis hin heute zu Einsätzen auf Flughäfen oder um Tauben etc. in Städten zu vergrämen.
> 
> Das ist nicht anders als beim Angeln



Thomas das Problem das ich sehe ist aber dass
1.die Falkner bei den Jägern integriert sind und somit stärker vetreten
2. Falknerei früher ein "Hobby" für Adlige und gut betuchte war und somit auch heute noch diese Lobby haben
3. gegenüber Angeln eher "exotisch" wirkt in der Öffentlichkeit

Wie wäre es das ganze her auf EU-Basis anzugehen. Da könnte man dann vieleicht auf die Unterstützung von anderen Ländern hoffen und unsere heiss geliebten Idi... in Berlin müssten nachziehen?


----------

